
Using active IR sensor to monitor sleep - based2
http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20170127980&IDKey=6D9EA1A94BD7&HomeUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fappft.uspto.gov%2Fnetacgi%2Fnph-Parser%3FSect1%3DPTO1%2526Sect2%3DHITOFF%2526d%3DPG01%2526p%3D1%2526u%3D%25252Fnetahtml%25252FPTO%25252Fsrchnum.html%2526r%3D1%2526f%3DG%2526l%3D50%2526s1%3D%25252220170127980%252522.PGNR.%2526OS%3DDN%2F20170127980%2526RS%3DDN%2F20170127980
======
based2
[https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Google-reicht-
Patent...](https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Google-reicht-Patent-fuer-
Geraet-mit-Infrarot-Schlaferkennung-ein-3713587.html)

